# Matt Dip's Reel



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Matt Dip is working on "peckerwoood" reel that he sent in for him to work on by himself. Matt has just about moved all his stuff up, and next week is his final week in school. After that he's up here permanently. I'll have Matt sign up and post up progress as well. Thanks Jerry for giving him this opportunity. We'll have more time to work on getting Matt up to speed in the office so he can help out more..:brew2:


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That pic reminds me when I was about his age fixing a reel,but I had one more step,that was chunking it in the trash.I worked on guns from the time I was around 15 or 16 for family and neighbors,and still do,but reels tear me a new one.I hope he doesn't feel any pressure to get it done and really enjoys doing it because I got some more.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Well if he's half as good as you he one of the best. Congrats to you and son.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here ya go, the polishing and putback picts. I gotta say I was impressed with how he did on the polishing. We stepped it though on the putback and he did a great job! Put some ceramic bearings in there and its one sweet Machine! I've never been so proud. We still have a lot to learn over the summer, but He'll do just fine...Dip


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

One last pict


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Hi Dip,
You do not mind me asking 2 questions:
1) Is the big milky grease bottle the Cal grease? what about the smaller purple color?
2) What/how did you do to make the gears so shiny? It looks even better than new.
Thanks in advance and congrats to your son's excellent work.
"Like father like son"


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes, I use Cals on the drags and the Purple is Royal Purple nlgi#0. We brush by hand first with CLR/Simple green mixture and wire brush. Then Dremmel and polish for the rest.. Thanks for the words gentlemen..


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Nicely done. Is this a seven, or a seven C? I see felts, but some folks use those even with the bb's. thx, kd.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

KenD said:


> Nicely done. Is this a seven, or a seven C? I see felts, but some folks use those even with the bb's. thx, kd.


 We threw some ceramics in there. It just showed Seven on the side plate.


----------

